# uterine fibroids & IBS



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

has anyone here been diagnosed with ibs as being caused by uterine fibroids pressing down on the bowel. I have been told that that may be the problem of my irregular bowel activity, gas, etc, but because it can't be proven, it has to be classified as IBS...make sense to anyone? Not to me, but it does to the medical profession. They won't do a hysterectomy because that may not cure the problem. bachiana


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

For the past twenty years I have had bowel problems off and on from time to time nothing steady. I'm allergic to chemicals in water and lactose intolerant. Never told it was IBS until two months ago. 3/23/01 I had a complete hysterectomy because of a large fibroid that was causing me some problems. I recovered very well, felt fine. Then, boom two months ago I had terrible pain in lower left abdomen with "D". Drs. said IBS. Have just this week had colonoscopy to rule out other causes. I have very painful spasms, and lots of noise in colon when I lay down. This summer I made a hog of my self with fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. After about a month of them is when the pain started and even though I have changed my diet I still get the crampy pain, but not the "D". As for fibroids causing bowel problems????????------------------L.B.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

A friend of mine has fibroids and a jittery stomach/IBS. She had surgery last year to remove the fibroid--it was the size of a grapefruit!


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I have a fibroid tumor on my uterus.Doc is trying to shrink it with meds,that just so happened to have forced me into menopause at 43.I've been asking for years if theres a hormonal connection to IBS and of couse the GI,and GYN say no,but I'm thinking there is,and they just don't know.


----------

